# Some flower pics...



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I was pleasantly surprised today when trimming some stargrass for a fellow GTAA member:

First pic is a stragrass flower, nice and purple with a yellow centre:










And this one is a Dwarf Saggitaria flower, first time it has flowered for me!










My red amazon sword sends a flower node up every month or so, here it is:


----------



## Aqualung (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice stuff, your plants look awesome!


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

nice how many hours of light do you have a day>?


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks, the lights are on for 10 hours per day, with 4 bulbs on for 6 hours, and 2 for the whole 10. The stargrass flower looks much better in person, I'm a moron when it comes to photography


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

the flowers look great!

i want to get my plants to flower, im gonna grow em out then change it to ten hours and see what happens


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

woah cool!
I never knew those plants can flower up!


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

what type bulbs are you using?

it looks almost purple, i really want my plants to flower now lol id be sweet


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi Joe, I use two 6700k no-name bulbs and 2 ATI coral plus bulbs. The two coralplus bulbs run for 10 hours, and all four are on for 6 hours.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

what colours are the bulbs? any blue?


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

No blues, the coral bulbs have a pinkish/purplish hue to them.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

okay cool, im going to add a coral bumb behing my current lighting and see if i can get some flowers


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

LOL, you never know, it might work!


----------

